# Help please with abscess drainage



## smorgan417 (Jul 10, 2015)

Report:
IMPRESSION:   	
1. Successful reposition of the existing pigtail drainage catheter.
2. Evacuation of the existing clear yellow noninfected appearing fluid, followed by "abscessogram/lymphoceleogram ", and Betadine sclerosis.


HISTORY:  Patient underwent percutaneous drainage of a suprapubic incisional subcutaneous fluid collection on 4/9/2015 and partially dislodged the drain. Assessment requested.

Procedure: The existing pigtail drainage catheter and surrounding skin were sterilely prepped and draped in usual fashion. Scout film showed the pigtail had withdrawn to just beneath the skin incision. The tube was thoroughly cleansed with Chloroprep and manipulated back to the left side of the collection superimposed on the left lower quadrant.  165 cc of clear yellow fluid was slowly aspirated to evacuate the cavity. 40 cc of Conray-60 was injected showing no communication with the peritoneal cavity. Contrast was aspirated. 80 cc of Betadine was injected into the cavity, the tube was closed, and Betadine was allowed to dwell inside the cavity for 20 minutes. 90 cc of Betadine fluid was then aspirated. The catheter was resecured to the skin with a new stat lock. A gravity drainage bag was attached. Fluoroscopy time one minute. Procedure tolerated well and the patient was discharged.

The codes I think are correct:
49424 - for the contrast injection
76080 - RS&I
20500 - the Betadine sclerosising  

Thank you for your assistance. I've only coded interventional for about 3 months. 

Sherry Morgan, ARRT(R), CPC


----------

